# Half built N scale model railway



## michaelw (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi All, I purchased a ex club layout that was about half built, it is a U shaped layout with 3 lines one side and 3 loops the other. I have two loops working after a few days work but unable to figure out how to connect the 3rd loop so the track runs endless. 

I have attached some photos any help would be much apreaciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

michaelw said:


> Hi All, I purchased a ex club layout that was about half built, it is a U shaped layout with 3 lines one side and 3 loops the other. I have two loops working after a few days work but unable to figure out how to connect the 3rd loop so the track runs endless. EG trains can run all sides of the track.
> 
> I have attached some photos any help would be much apreaciated.



Does all the track connect to each other, All the loops and the 3 lines?
Or are they separate? If separate you could just run another transformer?
What are you running for power?

Excuse me for not knowing, but what is EG trains?

Did you think about running DCC? (Digital Command Control.)
They say it is the way to go, a pro should jump in at this point.
I am not a pro on DCC.


----------



## michaelw (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi, thanks for the replay. I attached some photos to make it easier to see. photo1 has two loops to the bottom of the layout (top / bottom) these connect to each other and can run the whole length of the track. towards the top it has a 3rd track with a 3rd bridge that is only half built this is ment to be connected to the track some how in order to allow it all to interconnect photo 4 has the other side of the track the wood panel is the other part of the bridge which isnt connected. I am stumped how to get these two all connect to be one continous layout like its ment to be.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

michaelw said:


> Hi, thanks for the replay. I attached some photos to make it easier to see. photo1 has two loops to the bottom of the layout (top / bottom) these connect to each other and can run the whole length of the track. towards the top it has a 3rd track with a 3rd bridge that is only half built this is ment to be connected to the track some how in order to allow it all to interconnect photo 4 has the other side of the track the wood panel is the other part of the bridge which isnt connected. I am stumped how to get these two all connect to be one continous layout like its ment to be.


What do you mean by EG trains?
A bigger overhead picture might help us some and clean all the other stuff off the table.
Maybe you can contact the "club" that built it and ask?
Did you get a good deal? Trains too?

Are you running Dcc? Do you know about Dcc?

I am sure someone else here will chime in also, give the thread a little time.


----------



## michaelw (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks. I will have to take a few over head pics tomorrow. tried including the main parts that i needed help with. I will be running dcc controllers (MRC Prodigy Express or advance) didn't get the locos with the set but i only paid $150 for the track and tables. the club doesn't exist any more so I can get in touch with anyone there


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

EG trains??????


----------



## michaelw (Jul 22, 2012)

Type O on that one. its a little late this side of the world


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

michaelw said:


> Type O on that one. its a little late this side of the world


Then it should be EGO trains?

What is an EGO train?

Is that a road name? 
Seriously I don't know.


----------



## michaelw (Jul 22, 2012)

"EG = example " example the trains can run from one side of the track around all three loops of the layout"


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Might help if you had to prepare a simple drawing of the track plan (just a one line drawing).. With that you should be able to determine the unconnected rail line. Or, if you can post the drawing and we may be able to help. My old eyes seems to not allow me to see, from your photos, we the lines end that need to be connected.


----------

